# Best type of diffuser for a DIY co2 system?



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

I have tested the ladder, ceramic diffuser, feeding c02 line into strainer of my HOB filter strainer, and a modified Hagen mini submersible modified to act as a c02 diffuser as per
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s/44053-tiny-super-efficient-co2-reactor.html

In each and every case, my drop checker in my 10 gallon turned yellow, forcing me to run a airstone 24/7 to keep the c02 levels in the safe 30 ppm green range. This suggests that all diffusers worked equally well. Now the problem, unless you clean the diffusers each and every week you are going to get snot plugs forming, which will clog up your diffuser and reduce the flow of c02 over time. This snot plug is a clear snot like gel that develops every 3-5 days where the c02 bubbles discharge from the tube. The snot plug phenomenon IME seems to be an issue with only DIY C02 systems and not pressurized. So whatever method you choose, I would suggest that you use a check valve and bubble counter to help seperate the snot before it plugs up your diffuser.


----------



## Mad78 (Oct 23, 2007)

i use the ceramic, the ladder does well also but it is kinda ugly and big, you can hide the glass ceramic one easier. But the snot is a biproduct of yeast fermentation and should be cleaned when it is visible. a toothbrsh works well.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Mad78 said:


> i use the ceramic, the ladder does well also but it is kinda ugly and big, you can hide the glass ceramic one easier. But the snot is a biproduct of yeast fermentation and should be cleaned when it is visible. a toothbrsh works well.


If you use a bubble counter like this in between the C02 ferment bottle(after check valve) and before your diffuser, it should catch the snot before it hits your diffuser,making clean up easy. Instead of scrubbing the diffuser to get rid of the snot build up, you just rinse the bubble counter bottle and put in new water.








Source: http://www.coloradoaquarium.org/pics/co2.html


----------



## topfrog007 (Dec 30, 2007)

Is co2 tubing really necessary?

While setting up my DIY co2 I was short about 14 inches of co2 tubing, can I just use regular air tubing for the rest?


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Regular tubing is fine, although eventually the CO2 will corrode the lining.

Also, typical aquarium air tubing is usually made of silicone. It is not 100% impermeable, so a small %age of CO2 will leak through the tubing.


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

I used this method and still had problems with stringy gunk that would collect not only on the diffuser, but spraybar for the filter. So, I'm not convinced that running it through a bubble counter will eliminate the "snot".



Homer_Simpson said:


> If you use a bubble counter like this in between the C02 ferment bottle(after check valve) and before your diffuser, it should catch the snot before it hits your diffuser,making clean up easy. Instead of scrubbing the diffuser to get rid of the snot build up, you just rinse the bubble counter bottle and put in new water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

Co2 tubing is recommended, but it will work with airline tubing also. Just keep in mind that the Co2 will react with the inner walls of the airline tubing, making it brittle and crack. This, in turn, will cause small amount of Co2 to leak.
I would just play it safe and get some Co2 tubing, as that problem won't occur. Sure, it's a little harder to get a hold of and it's a tad more expensive, but it's well worth it.




topfrog007 said:


> Is co2 tubing really necessary?
> 
> While setting up my DIY co2 I was short about 14 inches of co2 tubing, can I just use regular air tubing for the rest?


----------



## Freshwater Architect54 (Nov 21, 2007)

Where can we get this CO2 tubing???


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

*Co2 tubing*

Here you go. Let me know if you need some. PM me.


----------

